# New member



## Yosemite (Jan 30, 2004)

I just joined a couple of days ago and am pleased to "meet" all of you. I have posted a few replies in the chat forum.

My name is Linda, I am owned by a beautiful himalayan/siamese cross named Simba. He is a joy! He is gentle, loving and very affectionate. Unfortunately he is having a rough go right now. 

He is (hopefully) recovering from liver failure. He just started eating on his own last Wednesday and although he isn't eating a lot, at least he is getting some nutrition. Apparently the only way the liver can mend is if he eats.

He has gone from 12 pounds down to 8 pounds - but we hold him and cuddle him in a blanket as often as possible. He talks to us and purrs so we think he is on the mend.

We look forward to "chatting" with all of you and sharing our experiences with you.

Linda


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! You have a very beautiful cat and I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

Welcome!! I like your nickname, Yosemite National Park is one of my favourite places in the world....


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi. 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Linda! I hope your cat recovers and lives many more years. Please post often and be sure to let us know how Simba is doing.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Yosemite amd welcome!!!
I hope your baby gets better, give him a get well hug for me!!!  @@@


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Linda - welcome to the forum!


----------

